# World Record Carving Article



## Danwiecz (Mar 21, 2014)

I just wanted to share this article. It's a world record carving for largest carved single piece of timber. It's pretty amazing.

Link


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

yeah that guy is pretty amazing that took alot of patience and time for sure


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Incredible

welcome to LumberJocks


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

wow that is amazing, Welcome to LJ's


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep…some amazing stuff out there… some amazing stuff on here too. lol welcome aboard.


----------

